# Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?



## Dorschi (22. August 2006)

Gibt es schon für Induktionskochfelder Schnellkochtöpfe?
Habe mir nun so eine Platte geleistet und bin echt begeistert.
Einen Wermutstropfen hat das Ganze.
Mein schöner alter WMF- Schnellkochtopf funzt nicht mehr!
Das ist noch die schöne Ganzmetall- Ausführung! :c :c :c :c 
Habe ihn wohl oder übel meiner Schwiemu geschenkt.
Die kommt jetzt noch nicht vor Lachen in den Schlaf.
Da ich diese Geräte aber mag, hier meine Frage: Gibt es Schnellkochtöpfe, die auf Inductions- Herdplatten funzen?


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Gibt es Schnellkochtöpfe, die auf Inductions- Herdplatten funzen?


 Noch mal hochhol!
Keiner, der mir helfen kann?


----------



## til (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Klar gibt es die.
Nimm einfach einen Magnet mit in den Laden.
Alle magnetischen Töpfe funktionieren auf Induktion.
Fragt sich dann, aus welchem Metall Dein Schnellkochtopf war?
Schnellkochtopf = Dampfkochtopf oder?


----------



## tapaesser (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Noch mal hochhol!
> Keiner, der mir helfen kann?




Frage doch mal Thomas 9904. Der macht, so glaube ich, Promo. für Inductionsplatten. Der weiß es bestimmt.


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Hab gerade bei WMF angerufen.
Die Perfect plus dürften inductionsgeeignet sein, wenn sie nicht gerade irgendwo 5 Jahre im Lager geschmort haben.
Aber den Perfect M aus Ganzmetall ohne die Plasticgriffe gibt es bestimmt nicht wieder in Inductionsausführung! Und dabei dachte ich" Den hast Du ewig!"
Schade!


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

@ Til Inox ist leider nicht magnetisierbar.
Du wirst staunen, wenn Du mal am Topfregal mit einem Magneten rumspielst, wie wenig da magnetisch ist, obwohl es nach bestem Stahl aussieht!
Grüße in die Schweiz!


----------



## tapaesser (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei WMF angerufen.
> Die Perfect plus dürften inductionsgeeignet sein, wenn sie nicht gerade irgendwo 5 Jahre im Lager geschmort haben.
> Aber den Perfect M aus Ganzmetall ohne die Plasticgriffe gibt es bestimmt nicht wieder in Inductionsausführung! Und dabei dachte ich" Den hast Du ewig!"
> Schade!



Den hat ja jetzt auch Mama.


----------



## til (23. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

@Dorschi:
Ne, da staune ich garnicht: weil ich auch einen Induktionsherd habe, sind bei mir alle Töpfe magnetisch|supergri


----------



## Dorschi (30. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Und was sagst Du Til?
Geiles Kochen, oder?
Bin hellauf begeistert.
Hast Du mal irgend etwas Negatives bemerkt?
Habe mir einen perfect plus von WMF bestellt.
So eine Hühnersuppe mit Wurzelgemüse in 30 min fix und fertig find ich klasse! Das schafft nur ein Dampfkocher!
Da kommt keine Mikrowelle mit.
Früher zu finsteren DDR- Zeiten sind die Dinger aus Alu gewesen und regelmäßig explodiert.
Meine Mutter hat mal die Küche mit Rotkohl (Kraut) eingefärbt.


----------



## til (30. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Ja, super zum Kochen. Fast wie Gas. Ein bisschen komisch ist bei meinem Herd bloss der Effekt, wenn 2 Platten die hintereinander liegen in Betrieb sind, weil sie sich dann den Strom in Zeitscheiben von c.2 Sekunden teilen und das sieht man dann am rythmischen blubbern.


----------



## Marlow (30. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Servus,

Dorschi hast du Dir so eine 
Beistellplatte gekauft oder gleich nenn kompletten Herd, ich liebäugle mit einer Beistellplatte für die Mais und Hanfkocherrei,
Ja ich habe einen Magnetischen Schnellkochtopf


----------



## eiswerner (30. August 2006)

*Mein Boot wurde Geklaut ?????*

Hall, mein Boot wurde Geklaut  darum die Frage hat jemand ein Billiges Boot abzugeben für 3 -4 Personen. 
Holz oder Kunststoffboot wäre egal, man sollte eventuell einen Elektromotor anbringen können. Im Voraus herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Dorschi (31. August 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Marlow habe mir eine ganze Cerankochplatte gekauft.
4 Felder+ Wärmeplatte


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*



til schrieb:


> Ja, super zum Kochen. Fast wie Gas. Ein bisschen komisch ist bei meinem Herd bloss der Effekt, wenn 2 Platten die hintereinander liegen in Betrieb sind, weil sie sich dann den Strom in Zeitscheiben von c.2 Sekunden teilen und das sieht man dann am rythmischen blubbern.


 

Hi ich verkaufe die dinger aber das sich 2 platten den gleichen strom teilen habe ich noch nicht gehört was hast du den für ein feld


----------



## til (2. September 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Ja, das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, dass die Verkäufer keine Ahnung haben was sie verkaufen  
Der Herd ist von V-Zug, was meines Wissens eine Schweizer Marke ist. Baujahr (oder zumindest Installationsjahr): 2000


----------



## til (3. September 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Teure Töpfe?
Ach was! Es gibt auch ziemlich billige Töpfe, die auf Induktion funktionieren. Eisen ist ja an für sich auch nicht das superteure Material.
Der Grossteil von meinen kommt aus nem billigen Multipack.


----------



## Dorschi (4. September 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Schnellkochtopf, gibt es das?*

Ich hab allein 2 Töpfe von Ikea, die funzen prima!


----------

